# What do yo guys think of Perrelet?



## Dr.revolution (Apr 23, 2016)

What do you think of the quality behind Perrelet, and do they keep their watches limited?


----------



## tigerpac (Feb 3, 2011)

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/perrelet-moonphase-a1039-7-any-reviews-2565146.html

Should be a start


----------



## tony20009 (Sep 25, 2013)

Dr.revolution said:


> *What do you think of the quality behind Perrelet*, and do they keep their watches limited?


I think their quality is fine. I'd no reservation in that regard.

-- Perrelet Watch Reviews & Information | aBlogtoWatch
-- Perrelet, looking forward although the rug has been pulled from under your feet | independent watch projects

Off Topic:
I think if Perrelet come out with yet another turbine watch, well, they'll have built yet another quality watch I have absolutely no need or desire to own.










All the best.


----------



## Dr.revolution (Apr 23, 2016)

I agree that the need to step away from the turbine look. They've done it, now they need to produce something more classy


----------



## Horological_Dino (Feb 27, 2015)

A watch of decent quality but not a high end brand overall. A tiny notch above Tag Heuer in my opinion or the same tier - just that they do not have any proper iconic designs etc.


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

Honestly I can't imagine a Perrelet watch without the turbine...

_I'm a professional [desk] diver._


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Very underated brand. Right now I'm wearing a Seacraft chronograph 777 (discontinued) with no turbine. I love it. Quite a sturdy watch, lots of presence on the wrist. Looks like a PO chronograph. Has an ETA 2892 with Dubois-Depraz chronograph module, same movement as AP RO chronograph. Rated 800m WR with helium valve, not that I need one. It wasn't cheap (4.100 EUR / 5,000 USD), but massive discounts could be obtained. There are still some great bargains out there which make it a fantastic value proposition IMHO.










ABTW did a review a while back.

http://www.ablogtowatch.com/perrelet-seacraft-watches-hands-on/

Edit: picture


----------



## Dr.revolution (Apr 23, 2016)

The reason I ask is because this is the first time I spent in the thousands on a watch. Im definitely excited about it. I wanted a quality watch with a skeleton dial. I found a Perrelet skeleton chronograph new for only $2100. The guy was desperate to sell so I got it for a steal IMO. Pretty good considering it retails for about$8000. With the quality behind the watches, having in-house movements. Does Perrelet have the potential of moving up the tier ladder?


----------



## mlcor (Oct 21, 2013)

Dr.revolution said:


> The reason I ask is because this is the first time I spent in the thousands on a watch. Im definitely excited about it. I wanted a quality watch with a skeleton dial. I found a Perrelet skeleton chronograph new for only $2100. The guy was desperate to sell so I got it for a steal IMO. Pretty good considering it retails for about$8000. With the quality behind the watches, having in-house movements. Does Perrelet have the potential of moving up the tier ladder?


Be careful about "list prices," they are very different by brand. For some, it's difficult to buy a new watch from an authorized dealer (or even a reputable grey market dealer) for more than 5-10% off list. Rolex is an example (Although there is variation by model, of course, depending on popularity). For others, discounts of 50% or more off list are common. Perrelet is one of those brands--there are others.

That being said, they are what I would consider mid-range watches, nothing wrong with that. They have a jump hour watch that I quite like, although I've never pulled the trigger on one.


----------



## Reinhard Immanuel (Oct 25, 2015)

Perrelet finishing is fair to good (akin of comparable to TAG or Maurice Lacroix). Most of their watches are limited (especially on the turbine models) mainly because it doesnt sells quite well for an obvious reason

Perrelet turbine (I assume you want to obtain the turbine one) are fun to have and play with, while showing it to your friends. _Not a good investment_, since Perrelet marketing effort have led to generally failed marketing on their behalf.

Having said all that, I would buy their Turbine Erotica just for fun


----------



## tony20009 (Sep 25, 2013)

Dr.revolution said:


> The reason I ask is because this is the first time I spent in the thousands on a watch. Im definitely excited about it. I wanted a quality watch with a skeleton dial. I found a Perrelet skeleton chronograph new for only $2100. The guy was desperate to sell so I got it for a steal IMO. Pretty good considering it retails for about$8000. With the quality behind the watches, having in-house movements. Does Perrelet have the potential of moving up the tier ladder?


In the midst of chaos, there is also opportunity
― Sun Tzu, _The Art of War_

I suppose Perrelet, like any watch company, can upscale themselves, so yes, they have the potential in that regard. Do they have the financial wherewithal to do so? I don't know; I haven't looked over their financials. Do they have the will to upscale even if the have (can raise) the money for it? I doubt it.

The very top of the market is crowded as it is; moreover, in these times when the future of mechanical watchmaking of that caliber is questionable with regard to the next decade and beyond, I doubt there's much strategic value in securing/using the major millions such a move would take given that they aren't already positioned and widely as a upper level brand. Uncertain times of the nature we see in the watch industry aren't the ones that militate for that sort of expansion or repositioning.

Top makers like PP and Rolex, along with a small few others, can persist on the sales made to diehard collectors and devotees if it pans out that technology innovations re: "smart watches" make devices of that ilk indispensable in the daily lives of the typical watch wearer. Companies seeking to break into that tier, however, are very unlikely to do so. Better for them to shift with the trend than to invest major resources to break into the top ranks of watch production.

All the best.

Business is a game, played for fantastic stakes, and you're in competition with experts. If you want to win, you have to learn to be a master of the game.
― Sidney Sheldon, _Master of the Game_


----------



## Dr.revolution (Apr 23, 2016)

I purchased the skeleton chronograph. I like it, I just want to have a better understanding of the quality. It is hard to find information on Perrelet


----------



## slawycz.eugene (4 mo ago)

Dr.revolution said:


> What do you think of the quality behind Perrelet, and do they keep their watches limited?


I purchased a Perrelet Air Zermatt in Andorra about 20 years ago after being talked out of my first choice : Cartier . It was a slick bit of persuasion that I will continue to to regret since most of the time the Perrelet did not tell the time but sat idle and broken. Dealing with the company and its various authorized distributors has been a nightmare. I have spent far too much time ,money and patience to get this " LEMON " repaired and working.The watch band kept breaking and the watch would just stop working.
No warranty no response from head office in Switzerland and arrogant unprofessional staff at their distributor in MIAMI : Equation of Time. I SHOULD HAVE BOUGHT THE CARTIER 
THANKS


----------



## saintsman (Oct 3, 2008)

Zzyzx said:


> Gemini are my favorite missions to read about precisely because they get forgotten between Mercury and Apollo.
> But there has been occasional discussion about the Beitling Navitimer Cosmonaute that Alan Shepard (I think?) wore on a Mercury flight. Other than that, yeah Omega's purchase of The Moon (TM) means most discussions revolve around Apollo.





slawycz.eugene said:


> I purchased a Perrelet Air Zermatt in Andorra about 20 years ago after being talked out of my first choice : Cartier . It was a slick bit of persuasion that I will continue to to regret since most of the time the Perrelet did not tell the time but sat idle and broken. Dealing with the company and its various authorized distributors has been a nightmare. I have spent far too much time ,money and patience to get this " LEMON " repaired and working.The watch band kept breaking and the watch would just stop working.
> No warranty no response from head office in Switzerland and arrogant unprofessional staff at their distributor in MIAMI : Equation of Time. I SHOULD HAVE BOUGHT THE CARTIER
> THANKS


My, you've been holding that grudge for some time, but you're right - you should have bought the Cartier.


----------

